# Male costume for Witches ball theme???



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

how about something from lord of the rings? If you look for COSPLAY rather than Halloween the costume is more theatrical. These people play dress up all year and their costumes are more sturdy and hardy


----------



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

tries to up load a pic but the site wouldn't take it for some reason


----------



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

try this


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

There's a bunch of different ways you could go for a Witches' Ball costume. Gross generalizations below:

Warlock, e.g. evil magic, potions and black leather
Magician, e.g. elegant, good magic, Dumbledore and wands
Mage, e.g. mysterious, ambivalent magic, robes and a staff
Hedgewizard, e.g. peasant wizard all dusty and homespun
Creepy assistant type, like Igor or Billy Butcherson from Hocus Pocus
Baron Samedi or other voodoo/vodun inspired, though this ventures into the realm of cultural appropriation so be careful there
Some type of nature spirit / natural magic practitioner, e.g. skulls and feathers, fey

Best quality ready-made stuff will probably be on etsy, though you might need a better idea of what you want to do first.


----------



## itsrupom (Oct 6, 2016)

you may check my Halloween Tee Store


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Doing a similar theme this year, so I'm going as my wife's familiar.


----------



## Rowsdower (Oct 7, 2016)

I love the familiar costume, Tzaddi93! I think that's a great idea that could be diyed quite wonderful. Just upcycle and decorate some choice thrift store finds. That way you'll have clothing that actually holds up. I also like the idea of a witch's victim. Or even a Puritan who was going to burn or kick a witch. Like a puritan's costume and a torch for an accessory.


----------



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

It's a bit late, don't know if you have a costume yet? But I would absolutely agree on the cosplay type of costumes. There's a whole bunch of websites out there in the Vampire / Gothic theme type of clothes, that will most likely give you a good basis to work from. You could quite simply google things like steampunk, goth or wimpire clothing that will lead you to a proper site. The beautiful part about this type of clothing, is that it looks like you would wear it everyday and your from another time  Therefore it doesn't look cheap or 'dress-up' at all. For men, usually the shirt does the trick, (or a good old fashioned coat, but that's usually to hot for an inside party), from there on it's mainly accesories. Good luck! And I'd love to see a picture when you got your outfit!


----------



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

Ehm, wimpire? I meant vampire


----------

